# Need Explanation Please



## salaheddine (Nov 6, 2013)

hello everyone i just signed here, cuz i really want profesional advice, i was training before for few months and stopping, last month i went back to gym but cant train more than 2 times a week, cuz of tiredness of job and money, but i really want to improve my body so i started thinking about suppliments and i really dont know anything about them i never tried then before, and i have negative view about them that if i stopped training i may lose big muscles that i gained with the help of suppliments, so guys what advices can you give me about this ? and 2 times of training a week is it enough to take those supliments or no ? im waiting for ur replays, thanks in forward and sorry bout my english if theres mistakes up there lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2013)

When you are just starting out forget the supplements and focus on diet training and rest.

What do you do for work and how many hours of sleep do you get per night?


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> When you are just starting out forget the supplements and focus on diet training and rest.
> 
> What do you do for work and how many hours of sleep do you get per night?



Listen to POB.  Man if you are low on money the last thing you need to worry about is buying "the next snake oil" to keep your gains.  Do I use supplements, yes I use BCAA's.  But diet is the biggest part of the improving your body puzzle.  Natural supplements and/or AAS is a very miniscule percentage in this lifestyle.  Eat, Train, Rest, repeat.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 6, 2013)

No Supps bro most are saw dust you will be wasting your money. Some are terrible for you such as Preworkouts and Prohormones they both work but at the expense of your body.. 

Starting out you need a good program http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAuARgqS6aQ BOOM! I love this program I still use it . Follow this to a T and you will grow I promise. It does require one more day of training then you are putting in but I feel like if your really serious about growing then you will find the time/energy. 

Eating is important too. I would suggest using a app Myfitpal from the app store or you can use it online at myfitpal.com its free you sign up put in your goals ie gaining mass or loosing fat. It will give you a goal for your macros and cals to hit. 

Finally Dive into fitness make it a passion. Learn everything you can . I spend all my breaks at work my sat. mornings and pretty much any down time learning about fitness from great sites like this one , youtube has a lot of good people to learn from. Soon enough you will learn the ups and downs of the life , at one time I was just like you but I knew where I wanted to go and I jumped two years later I know more and have progressed further then I ever imagined 

I think the most important thing to have is drive if you have the will to win you will go for it ! 

Good luck


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is a list of must use supps in my op 

fish oil
flax seed oil
vitamin d complex
glucosimine/chondroiten with msm 

here are some optionals that will help out in my op

bcaa's 
whey protien shakes 
cock (oops did I type that)  only in moderation you gotta cycle that shit lol


----------



## powermaster (Nov 8, 2013)

As mentioned diet is the key. I am wittiness to the whole diet is key. I have been on a high cal protein diet for last month or so and have gained 10lbs


----------

